# smoked potatoes Qview



## uncle-honky (Sep 14, 2008)

Potatoes rubbed with bacon grease and coarse salt....always save the bacon grease! "grease in the mug"

 Here we start our 1.5 hour journey

 with 5 fatties on my home made smoker

 done deal! smoked with avocado, oak, and mesquite woods at aprx 235 degs we just smoke 'em to have 'em around. Use them in what ever you can think of.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Very interesting, when smoked for 1.5 hrs., do they have much smoke flavor? I also found the mixture of woods used interesting. Have you used avocado wood by itself, if so, what kind of flavor does it produce, Nice way to have some taters handy for wharever comes to mind. Thanks.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Sep 14, 2008)

How's the texture on those taters?  They look delicious by the way.

Tom


----------



## grothe (Sep 14, 2008)

Those look awesome!!! I've never had good luck w/ taters in the smoker. I think ya need ta give me some pointers!!


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2008)

I've always done them 1 hour smoked, 1 to 1 1/2 in foil then back out to crisp up the skin for 15 to 30 minutes. I like the way yours look though. Can you eat the skin that way??


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks all for the compliments.....here is some pointers for those who want them. Get some Idaho bakers, wash and pat dry. Take a fork and stab the tater a couple 4 times ...say 2 times each side. Slather with bacon grease or butter if you dont have bacon grease..... I prefer the bacon grease.Sprinkle the tater with some coarse salt....place on que for i would say a minimum of 1.5 hrs. Test with a skewer for doneness  goes in easy comes out clean they are done. the skin is edible but also can be great set up for twice baked. take them longer for more crispy skin. I started these as my first smokes ever on my ecb no mods, usually with mesquite. I think the smoke flavor is plentiful. This was my first time using my home made smoker for this and also for using avocado wood. The wood is our heating source during winter months. I just happen to have about 4 to 5 cords of it well seasoned. I will try avocado by itself and will report when I do. Thanks again y'all!


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

dang just talkin about potatos to some one... and run across these, n i c e!!! i like the twice baked idea! nice qview and explanations. great job!!!

bam ba lam!!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanx for the help w/ the taters!


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

wowzer,wowzer thems some fine spuds indeed.thanx unks!


----------



## dforbes (Oct 2, 2008)

my daughter was just telling me about some smoked mashed potatoes she had at a dinner someone catered in springfield. she said they were fantastic. now this would make me think about how to do it comming from  anyone but my daughter is a very picky eater, so for her to bring this up I know they were great. To perfect this is my next quest. any suggestions and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking smoke. I know those taters are gonna be good.

I've done them myself, only my wood is limited to the chips and chunks I can buy @ wally world and other places: Hickory, Mesquite and sometimes Apple.

You bring up a good reminder on a couple of smokes I've done a while back. The most memorable tater smoke was this: 2 whole chickens rubbed and injected on bottom 2 racks, then, a dozen or so bakers on top rack. Reason I mentioned it was a good reminder is that I forgot to poke any holes in the taters and 1 blew-up after about 3 hours in the smoker at 200 degrees. I'm guessing they were probably near done when I checked just prior to the explosion! That was a surprise I hope I'll never forget. Makes a mess in the lil' GOSM. Just a tip for perspective tater smokers...


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2008)

hey unc.

next time try t-bone tims method of smoker taters

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=twice+smoked


----------



## uncle-honky (Oct 2, 2008)

We have made some mash taters out of these more than once. and they rock!! Smoke them taters as previously suggested in this thread.....you can take them longer than 2 hrs. all its gonna do is harden up the outside skin more, but not to dern long. The flesh is protected and will get real soft. Let 'em simmer down a bit....spoon out the inards and put in your mixer or what have you, and add milk if ya like 'em creamy or what ever your likin' may be and mash away.... season as you please. May the smoke be wit' you!!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2008)

unc..........spoon em out, mash em up.........but back in the shells, and smoke again..........you WON"T be dissapointed......


----------



## uncle-honky (Oct 2, 2008)

Now if that ain't the truth Walking Dude...that's what I'm talkin' 'bout twice bake 'em...Cheers!!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2008)

that link i posted earlier, shows em.........


----------



## uncle-honky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya bud got it thanks again...now I'm waitin' for the weekend. Just gave my home build a pressure wash today. better smoke it up some more!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow!
Nice Job!!!

I want to smoke em, I'm goin' to smokem' then smashe'em! I gonna smash them all up and add cream and butter, and bacon bits then I'm gonna stir em all up! Then.....then the best part...hehehehe
I gonna roll it up in a fattie with smoked cheese and smoke it again!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ........Insert evil laugh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..........oh man I need to lay down.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice reference to twice baked potatoes, Dude. With a combination of this method introduced by Uncle H and the twice baked goodies in the link, it'd be a tough item to beat on the dinner plate.


----------



## kryinggame (Mar 30, 2012)

chef_boy812 said:


> Wow!
> Nice Job!!!
> 
> I want to smoke em, I'm goin' to smokem' then smashe'em! I gonna smash them all up and add cream and butter, and bacon bits then I'm gonna stir em all up! Then.....then the best part...hehehehe
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## cdldriver (Mar 31, 2012)

that link do not work???


----------

